# Finally Off to France! Questions...



## 109462 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, we're finally off to france for as long as the money lasts!

But first, we've got some questions...

Can we travel by ferry with a half full propane gas tank??

Or do we need to fill it when we get there?

What is the best way to pump my tyres up? my twin barrel foot pump seems useless?

Thanks for any help.

Sam.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Can we travel by ferry with a half full propane gas tank?? 
Or do we need to fill it when we get there? 
What is the best way to pump my tyres up? my twin barrel foot pump seems useless? 

Hi Sam 
yes you can travel on the ferry with the half or full gas tanks and i would say the best way to pump up one tyres is a garage

have fun 
veralin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can if you so wish but unless you have refillable gas system whereby you can refill with LPG at a garage then you will not be able to top up your gas. French and UK fittings on bottles are not compatible. I always take two full bottles across, one of which is a spare.

The best way to pump your tyres up is at a garage.

peedee


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Yes, you can travel on the ferry with a half full propane cylinder. The problem arises when you get to France and you run out of gas, the French don't do 'Calor gas' per sey.

They have a variety of propane/butane gas suppliers and an abundance of retailers in France - the supermarches being the cheapest for refills - but they use different bottles/regulators to ours. 

Much simpler - unless you have a refillable bottle and adaptor - to make sure you have enough gas to last you your holidays....you can never have too much.

I don't think you can enter into a hire agreement for French bottle/regulators if you don't have French residency.

Someone with more knowledge will be along to keep you right.

Texas


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sam and welcome to MHFacts.



> What is the best way to pump my tyres up? my twin barrel foot pump seems useless?


In France keep an eye out for 'station de gonflage' signs at autoroute services and parking areas just after the toll booths, you can blow up your tyres free at most of them.

pete


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Another answer to the gas in France problem is to buy a Campingaz adaptor and a couple of Campingaz cylinders. Only 2.7kg per cylinder but exchange refills are readily available in larger supermarkets for about £14. We've used them for several years - no hassle.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

I may be wrong but i assume but leggie said full propane gas tank
i assume thats a built in tank and not cylinder

hope they come back and clarify


veralin


----------



## 109462 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry wasn't clear...

It's a cylinder, a big red cylinder that can be removed, not meaning to be sarcastic, just not very good at this yet!

I'm intrigued by the Campinggaz adapters, how do they work exactly? Are they specific fittings? and where can I get one from?

Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Leggi said:


> Sorry wasn't clear...
> 
> It's a cylinder, a big red cylinder that can be removed, not meaning to be sarcastic, just not very good at this yet!
> 
> ...


I think he means take campingaz 907 cylinders with you as a back up or to replace your propane cylinder.

Campingaz is available all over France and can be found inside the supermarches, where you will find all the regulators at the best prices.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats what I thought it said as well. 
You can travel on a ferry or through the tunnel with an LPG tank,( providing it is only for domestic use and not powering the vehicle in the tunnel).I would fill up first and then get an adaptor so that you can fill up again at French/Spanish/German petrol stations that sell LPG on the pump.
Pop into your local garage workshop, not forecourt, and ask them to check your tyres if they need to be over 50psi.as most forecourts do not go over this level.Have a wonderful trip.

cabby


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Leggi said:


> Sorry wasn't clear...
> 
> It's a cylinder, a big red cylinder that can be removed, not meaning to be sarcastic, just not very good at this yet!
> 
> ...


Any camping type shop selling Campingaz will have them. You'll need the connector that screws into the cylinder and the tail (short tube with connector on each end) to connect to regulator. Make sure you have the right regulator - maybe someone can supply the technical detail on this.


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, I meant to say 907 cylinders. Another senior moment!


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Thats what I thought it said as well.
> You can travel on a ferry or through the tunnel with an LPG tank,( providing it is only for domestic use and not powering the vehicle in the tunnel).I would fill up first and then get an adaptor so that you can fill up again at French/Spanish/German petrol stations that sell LPG on the pump.
> Pop into your local garage workshop, not forecourt, and ask them to check your tyres if they need to be over 50psi.as most forecourts do not go over this level.Have a wonderful trip.
> 
> cabby


I think he has got just an ordinary propane cylinder and not the refillable tank type :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Why?*



Texas said:


> Please remove this post


Porquoi?

Trev.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Why?*



teemyob said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > Please remove this post
> ...


Because I doubled up on an entry, silly me 

Merci


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*GAZ in France*

IF you have a uk propane fitting it should fit a french gas bottle.
IF you want an Empty french bottle to trade in, look out for !or ask where you can find a charity shop called "Emmaus" you will get a french empty for about 5€. They are all over france, 
camping gaz! without a trade in it will cost about 58€


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Size and Price*

What size of Propane would cost Euros 58 and what is the cost with a trade-in bottle??

Trev.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sam you will have a red regulator like this on your bottle:

You will need to replace it with one of these Blue Camping Gaz regulators
and also buy a bottle Camping gaz bottle

hope the pics help
not in the right order but just learnig how to add

veralin


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> You can if you so wish but unless you have refillable gas system whereby you can refill with LPG at a garage then you will not be able to top up your gas. French and UK fittings on bottles are not compatible. I always take two full bottles across, one of which is a spare.
> 
> The best way to pump your tyres up is at a garage.
> 
> peedee


The real problem with using a garage is that the tyres may have warmed up considerable on the the journey there and tyres should be checked when cold.

It is however the easiest solution with the van at home if you have a garage reasonably close by.

However when away from home a good quality pressure gauge and a small 12V pump are, in my books, the best.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gas in France*

Hi,You CAN in fact rent/buy cylinders in France,we have three CUBE gas bottles 6kg as they were the only ones to fit our previous MH,we shall exchange two for a BP type 10kg this year.Also if you purchase them at a supermart service station they will also GIVE you a suitable regulator,just tell them it is for a MH.hope this is helpful,cheers Curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gas in France*

Hi,just another thought,with these CUBE gas bottles you can buy in supermarts a BBQ/Griddle(similar to Cadac but smaller,about30cm dia)that attaches directly to the top of the gas bottle,the burner unit fits directly to the bottle output,we have used this for 6 years and find it suits our needs admirably,as you can leave it set up permanently as BBQ,leaving the external gas point to run the the outside hob.Hope this is of use to you.cheers Curlyboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

djchapple said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > However when away from home a good quality pressure gauge and a small 12V pump are, in my books, the best.
> ...


----------

